# Spinning- It's done:)



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Finished my gradient CorrieX. Very happy with the result. Wish the true color of this yarn would show up better in my pics. . It is so much prettier in life. Got about 670 yards of fingering weight. Going to be a shawl in the future


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty and the color is amazing. IT will be a gorgeous shawl. Want to see it when it is done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors! :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful colors...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, lovely color combo, the shawl will be striking! Do you have a shawl pattern in mind?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Can't wait to see a picture . That is very beautiful yarn.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely scrumptious!!!!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Wow very pretty.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

How many ozs did you spin to get that yardage. Beautiful spin


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

howesfam said:


> How many ozs did you spin to get that yardage. Beautiful spin


I spun 8 oz of roving.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all for nice comments. I'm not sure what pattern I will be using for a shawl. But I will make sure and post it when I'm done. I would look for something that is using that much yardage in order to show all the colors in a gradient. 
Thank you again

Happy spinning everyone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it, very pretty and a nice amount of yardage.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely, just lovely. I look forward to seeing the shawl.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Love those colors. Can't wait to see the shawl.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Love the colors!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!


----------

